# Low Thyroid



## IndianSummer (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi my name is Jackie and I don't know where else to turn any advise would be appriciated please, and thank you.
I have become so tired in the past couple of month's I took a leave from my job,I have been out since the beginning of febuary and just this past week my Doctor ordered blood test's and he got them back on wednesday and I went in to see him.
He tell's me that my Thyroid is low but he doesn't want to put me on anything, he said to come back in a month or so and he will do the blood work again and if it's still low he will think about putting me on something.
I have told him im depressed beyond beleife even though im on Prozac which I have been for almost 10 years and I take Premarin which is a harmone pill because I had a Hysterectomy last year.
No matter what I told him he still wouldn't put me on anything, my skin is so dry its peeling my hair is breaking off from being so brittle,my face ,hands and feet are so swollen I can't get my shoes on and I can sleep for days.
Then he tell's me he want's to check me for Lymes Diease and Lupus?
But my Thyroid is low I don't understand why he won't put me one a low dose of medication?
How many doctor's do I have to go to ,to get somebody to listen to me?
A specialest won't see me without a referal, is there anything that anybody know's of that I can get at GNC or someplace like that to take for my low Thyroid?
Thank you so much,
Jackie Moore


----------



## Kimemitch (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Jackie, I have battled low thyroid for years. I can absolutely confirm that depression is a definite symptom of low thyroid along with all your other symptoms. Doctors have and continue to infuriate me as to the lack of compassion, concern and seriousness that this receives. I had thyroid cancer 12 years ago, therefore had my thyroid totally removed. I went to the doctor several times complaining of memory loss, extreme fatigue, depression, - Doctor told me everyone loses there memory as they get older - I was 32!!!!! My thyroid levels were considered "normal"! Luckily for me I felt a lump, for which the doctor promptly and disgustedly told me was a gland, but he would send me to a surgeon. It was the surgeon who biopsied it and discovered the cancer. My point being - Don't be satisfied with your doctors lack of action - Don't be afraid to keep bugging for a referral - Even if you have to go over his head to your health care plans administrator etc.. I am again in the low thyroid nightmare and am in the process of being a real pain to everyone involved to get to someone who will take me serious. The "Normal" range is not necessarily normal for everyone. The slightest change in dosage over the years has sent me into turmoil. I highly recommend - you get copies and save of all your labs, become knowledgeable with the numbers involved, read and demand further testing. It can change your life. I was extremely depressed when they removed my thyroid, slept 23 hours a day and when they started me back on thyroid hormones - the very next day I stayed awake almost all day and laughed and felt almost normal. It shows me that it has a huge effect on our systems!! Don't give up - stay pro-active - you are not crazy - they are!


----------

